

Ask HN: Why doesn't HN have a nice mobile stylesheet? - kentf

Seems like in the day of mobile first this should be a no brainer. Shouldn&#x27;t have to install an app or an extension IMHO.
======
balac
[http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com) is a really good mobile / tablet
version of HN with no need to install anything.

